# Hello!!



## kmkaeberlein (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello all,

My name is Kristen, I'm 27, and I currently have 5 fancy mice. My daughters claimed the 4 females and the male is mine. I named him Prince  And the females are Minnie, Baby, and I don't know the other 2. My daughters could not finalize on names for those haha


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

